# The converter failed to save the file



## rdgr12 (Sep 28, 2009)

Hello everyone! My first post ever. 

I work for an investment firm and I'm the IT personnel. 

I ran into some problem with a document in a PPTX extension file and I'm looking to get some help. We are using MS Office XP and I'm trying to open a PPT document. We have SP3 installed ver. 10.6842.6845.

Whenever I try opening the document I would get this *"The converter failed to save the file"*. I've tried changing the file extension to PPT and I get this message *"PowerPoint can't read the outline from folder path... file name.ppt. No text converter is installed for this file type."*

I've tried converting it PDF and convert it back to PPT; it crashes.
Document is not on read-only. I have rights to it. 
I've downloaded MS Compatibility Pack 2007. 

I've Google'd for hours now and I haven't found a solution for this. 

Any help would be much appreciated. Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Mister2 (Aug 29, 2009)

Hi rdgr12,

Have you tried using PowerPoint Viewer 2007?

I believe the 'x' suffix (.xlsx, .docx, .pptx and so on) signifies the XML document format, which versions of Office prior to 2007 cannot read.


----------



## rdgr12 (Sep 28, 2009)

I appreciate your post. I've actually tried this too. It says *"PowerPoint Viewer cannot open the file "filename.pptx"*.

I also tried changing the file extension to PPT. It got same results.


----------



## Mister2 (Aug 29, 2009)

Thought that might be too easy!

I'm just checking out an online conversion site - waiting for confirmation of the conversion at the moment. I will post back later to let you know how it goes.

Another thought - if you know the person you got the file from you could ask them to save at .ppt format and send you a new copy.


----------



## Mister2 (Aug 29, 2009)

As far as I can tell that service works OK - converted .docx to .doc fine.

The converted file is available to download for 24 hours after conversion and as yet I have received no spam from the site.

Worth a try :smile:


----------



## rdgr12 (Sep 28, 2009)

I really appreciate your help. While this might work, but I am looking find a more permanent solution for our users within our firm. But it's definitely something we may be able to implement as a work around.


----------



## Mister2 (Aug 29, 2009)

I can understand you need a permanent solution - we had the same problem with a consultant at work. (Eventually asked him to recreate it in Office 2003).

My only other suggestion is to try installing the free Open Office suite and opening the file in that. OO seems to cope with docs and spreadsheets (apart from getting tripped up with macros) so it would be worth trying for the price :wink:


----------



## rdgr12 (Sep 28, 2009)

Thank you very much for you advice. It is much appreciated.


----------



## Mister2 (Aug 29, 2009)

You're welcome, I hope you find a working solution :smile:


----------

